# Ma audio 4000 recomended fuses at 16volts..??



## jrlozano (Sep 5, 2009)

Setting up a spl vehicle for Mecca as most of you know they go by cone space and your fuse amprage x 10, I herd if I use 16 volt batteries my amp draw will be less and could probably use a smaller fuse, from experience what fuses do you guys use with power of that magnitude.??


----------



## will3 (Aug 13, 2009)

You will just have to do alot of testing to find the package that works right for you, I have seen guys burp 3k's on a 30 amp fuse before, alot of guys were running Audiopipe ANL fuses, the cheaper fuses seem to work a little better for this.


----------

